# Paradive vs. Blackwater



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't decide between the two models. I have a 6.75 inch wrist but I like to wear watches in the 42mm range. Does anyone out there own each and could you please provide some comparison pics or some advice on which model I should choose...Thanks in adavance


----------



## Tetraflop (Jan 26, 2009)

MKII Blackwater + MKII Paradive.










Hope this picture helps.

I`m not complete happy with the photo.
Please imagine Paradive a litle bit larger.
I think caused by perspective it looks comparatively a bit to small.

I like both watches very much,
sometimes the Blackwater is my favorite, and sometimes the Paradive.

________
Dietmar


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, I can tell the Paradive is bigger. Do you have a pic with them stacked? That would really help!


----------



## Tetraflop (Jan 26, 2009)

Please explain "stacked".
Sorry I´m German.
Do you mean " topview" ?

I will take a picture tomorrow.

________
Dietmar


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Place the Blackwater on top of the Paradive and take a side view photo. It would give a good idea about the height and size relation of the watches. Thanks for the previous pic and if you have time to take another it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

FWIW, I wear a Blackwater on my 6.75" wrist and to me it is a perfect size all around... I also toyed with the idea of 'upgrading' to a Paradive but decided the extra length, width and thickness just wouldn't feel right for me... plus it still has the same 20mm lugs on that beefier frame...

the Paradive is no doubt superior to the Blackwater in certain aspects, but at more than twice the price I'm quite happy to stick with my beloved Blackwater :-!

good luck with your decision... you probably can't go wrong either way :-d

cheers,
Peter


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

gr8sw said:


> FWIW, I wear a Blackwater on my 6.75" wrist and to me it is a perfect size all around... I also toyed with the idea of 'upgrading' to a Paradive but decided the extra length, width and thickness just wouldn't feel right for me... plus it still has the same 20mm lugs on that beefier frame...
> 
> the Paradive is no doubt superior to the Blackwater in certain aspects, but at more than twice the price I'm quite happy to stick with my beloved Blackwater :-!
> 
> ...


Peter,
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Steve260 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tetraflop said:


> MKII Blackwater + MKII Paradive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture! I have a Paradive and I really like it. I like the bezel on the Blackwater - wish a bezel like that (or at least a diver's bezel) was available on the Paradive too (since the Blackwater is discontinued and nice ones are pretty rare in the pre-loved market!) The 12-hour bezel is nice on the Paradive, but I sometimes wish I had the option of a diver's bezel or a countdown/12-hour combination bezel like the Blackwater!

Steve


----------



## Tetraflop (Jan 26, 2009)

________
Dietmar


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you! Thats a big help in my decision.


----------



## ASRSPR (Jun 8, 2009)

Tetraflop said:


>


Fantastic shot! Really captures the subtle differences in dimensions between the two models!


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd like to thank everyone for their help. The info I received in this thread helped me with my choice...I think the Blackwater suits my wrist perfectly! This is my first MKII. I was very lucky to snag this perfect example from an awesome gentleman on the sales corner!


----------



## Tetraflop (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations! Very good choice.

__________
Dietmar


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase! I had first MkII in the sales corner recently because I was wanting to upgrade to the MkII LRRP. I withdrew it from the sales forum because I just couldn't part with the Seafighter. I convinced myself that it should be accompanied by another Mkii instead!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

EROKS said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for their help. The info I received in this thread helped me with my choice...I think the Blackwater suits my wrist perfectly! This is my first MKII. I was very lucky to snag this perfect example from an awesome gentleman on the sales corner!


You wear it well:-! Most suitable! Congratulations! ;-)

RD


----------

